# Dare To Be - A Chola! (March 31st - April 13th)



## StereoXGirl (Mar 31, 2008)

Hello, all!






Our next theme is *Dare To Be - A Chola! * 

Chosen by *CellyCell*, second runner-up of *Dare To Be - Spring!*

Here are a few inspiration pics, but feel free to add your own!


























And here is a really amazing how-to video! Check it out!

*If you are thinking about entering this challenge, PLEASE READ THE FOLLOWING:*

THE RULES HAVE CHANGED!

1. NO photo manipulation is allowed at all! 

_*What is Photo Manipulation and what does it include?*_

Well, you've probably seen some great photo manipulation by our very own Daer0n. An example of her work is illustrated here:






This is probably the first thing that comes to mind when a lot of people hear the word "Photoshopped" or "Photo Manipulated", but a photo manipulation can be very subtle and include even slight changes like alterations to coloring or contrast. So even if you lighten your photo with a photo-editing program,you may not think it counts as photo manipulation, but it does. Basically, if you use a photo editing program to alter your photo in _*any*_ way, it counts as photo manipulation. Therefore, for all Dare to Be competitions, you are only allowed to crop and/or resize your photo. That's it.

2. Any pictures which appear to be suspect, will either be automatically disqualified if the member is asked and doesn't come clean. If after saying it's not touched in any way the picture still seems to be suspect, then the entry will be DQed anyway. (If need be, it will be made so all entries are approved by a Moderator first).

3. Voting will remain in place. There is not true sufficient evidence to back that consistent entries/winners are discouraging. Participation overall still lacks, which we hope will change very soon! 

*Have fun and enjoy the contest!*
*For those whose entries include more than one pic:* Please post the pic that you would like to be entered into the voting poll as your first pic to save time.


----------



## katana (Mar 31, 2008)

LOL I can't wait to see all the entries! This will be neat....


----------



## fawp (Mar 31, 2008)

OMG! I'm SO excited! I've been wanting to do a Chola look forever.

And I love Jody; she's so amazing!


----------



## debbiedeb77 (Mar 31, 2008)

lol, great theme


----------



## LilDee (Mar 31, 2008)

Awesome!! haha


----------



## Saja (Mar 31, 2008)

How do you pronounce Chola, and what exactly does it mean?


----------



## MissPout (Mar 31, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Saja* /img/forum/go_quote.gif How do you pronounce Chola, and what exactly does it mean? Urban Dictionary: chola
"The 'ch' is to be pronounced the way you'd pronounce the 'ch' in, say, Chanukah." I found this here


----------



## MissMudPie (Mar 31, 2008)

Chola is a Spanish slang word.

Cholo means gangster. Chola is a female gangster.

Ch = just like in English (like chocolate)

O= long O sound (like own)

la= like singing a song.


----------



## MissPout (Mar 31, 2008)

Okay i tried this look and made some pics but heeeell i don't want to show it LOL i look so stupid! cant wait to see some participations


----------



## pinksugar (Apr 1, 2008)

lol, it sounds like fun! I bet I'd look like a clown, haha! I like this theme


----------



## Marisol (Apr 1, 2008)

What about Little Loca? LMAO!


----------



## -Liz- (Apr 1, 2008)

LMAO this is too good!!! ahah i cant wait!


----------



## fawp (Apr 1, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif What about Little Loca? LMAO!5Gf84ZIUxTQ

I like the inspo pictures you've attached.


----------



## ticki (Apr 1, 2008)

this is frickin' hilarious! i remember back in high school, all the girls were sporting the chola look.


----------



## puncturedskirt (Apr 1, 2008)

This is going to be a good one!



I think i'll be joining in!.


----------



## CellyCell (Apr 1, 2008)

Aw, yay. Glad everyone is happy with this theme. I'm SUPER excited - hopefully, I'll have the time to enter, bah ha. :/ Been waiting AGES for this theme though.


----------



## Kokane (Apr 1, 2008)

haha now thats whats up!

cant wait to do this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> thanx Celly!


----------



## Jinx (Apr 1, 2008)

Lol!

Too funny- and totally HOT!!


----------



## jayleelah (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## puncturedskirt (Apr 1, 2008)

Does anyone know what the name of that movie is in the 4th photo that Shaundra posted?..


----------



## sue23 (Apr 1, 2008)

lmao I love the chola video!!

I never even heard of chola but I know the look and this is sooooo funny.

I cannot wait to see what you all do. I should try it out too


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 1, 2008)

I love this!! Alot of chicanas sport this look and what really cracks me up is the eyebrows!! I'm definitely doing this one. It'd be wrong for me not to do one lol!


----------



## shyiskrazy2 (Apr 1, 2008)

Originally Posted by *puncturedskirt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Does anyone know what the name of that movie is in the 4th photo that Shaundra posted?.. Mi Vida Loca


----------



## daer0n (Apr 1, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif What about Little Loca? LMAO!5Gf84ZIUxTQ

Loca? LMAO! i love the pics that you attached, especially the one of Gwen and the girl with the bandana, pretty cool.

Cool theme Celly! i wish i could enter.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 1, 2008)

remoteImage.jpg on Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Cute chola! 'member lil homies? You 'member lol







And last but not least, for those who really don't know what a chola is click on this link for ppl's various definitions. Some of them are pretty funny.

Urban Dictionary: chola


----------



## -Liz- (Apr 1, 2008)

"A Chicana/Mexican America/Latina who is the female counter part to the Cholo in the barrio. She claims her space in the neighborhood, city, and community in which she is from. Doesn't have to have been "jumped in" to a gang to play a role as a chola. It really is a barrio mentality and pride in culture that makes her a chola.

The chola art is something very beautiful- while a cholo will have a uniform of creased ****ies, a white tank top and jersey or flannel, Nike Cortes shoes or "chucks", will most likely have several tattoos and a bald head... the chola will shave her eye brows and draw them in very thin like that of the pachucas. In fact their make up resembles a 1930-1940s feel to it with outlined lip liner (usually darker that the lipstick)and "cattails" a streched out line over the eyes and her hair can be bleached blond and puffed out on top like the pachucas...

A very beautiful culture... Cholas are well respected and have a very strong heart.

Damn, everyone I know has a thing for firme looking Cholas. I miss seeing them around."

This is a very passionate Chola lover...


----------



## bella1342 (Apr 1, 2008)

Theme is great, and I love the how-to video!


----------



## LaItaliana (Apr 2, 2008)

haha i already know im gonna do this one and ima do it all crazy too





I hope I have time to do this before Friday cuz Im leavin to cali and wont have time at all.

Good theme, finally something I can be good at lol


----------



## Karren (Apr 2, 2008)

I love this look..... but how do you clean that much eye liner and mascara off? A fire hose! hahaha


----------



## luxotika (Apr 2, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Karren_Hutton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I love this look..... but how do you clean that much eye liner and mascara off? A fire hose! hahaha Lol! Pretty much.


----------



## love2482 (Apr 2, 2008)

OOooo I like this!


----------



## la_chinita (Apr 2, 2008)

CELLY!!! Can I just say....I LOVE THIS THEME!!!


----------



## amber_nation (Apr 2, 2008)

Seems like a fun look. Hopefully I can get some pics posted in time.


----------



## puncturedskirt (Apr 2, 2008)

I didn't go heavy with eyeliner but whatever. lol


----------



## Marisol (Apr 2, 2008)

Originally Posted by *puncturedskirt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I didn't go heavy with eyeliner but whatever. lol




http://i225.photobucket.com/albums/d...t/Sa703143.jpg

Patricia...way to start to start off this new theme. I skerred of you! Love the bandana!
ETA: Found another video. LMAO...

Link to video


----------



## CellyCell (Apr 2, 2008)

Trish! You look really good... I'm loving the lips.

I was playing around yesterday with my "chola" look - just like testing what I got. I couldn't stop cracking up at how I looked. I told my best friend today we gotta do a photoshoot together. She's down... we got poses set and all.

I tried looking for a friend of mine's halloween picture... she did the best chola look ever. Fake tattoo and all but she hid it on myspaz. Bah.


----------



## puncturedskirt (Apr 2, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Patricia...way to start to start off this new theme. I skerred of you! Love the bandana! Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Trish! You look really good... I'm loving the lips. Thanks you two.


----------



## Karren (Apr 2, 2008)

Originally Posted by *puncturedskirt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I didn't go heavy with eyeliner but whatever. lol



Well ya look fantastic!! I don't even own a bandana!! lol


----------



## StereoXGirl (Apr 2, 2008)

Originally Posted by *puncturedskirt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I didn't go heavy with eyeliner but whatever. lol




http://i225.photobucket.com/albums/d...mut/Image2.jpg

Hello, little miss chola!
You look hot!


----------



## fawp (Apr 2, 2008)

Originally Posted by *puncturedskirt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I didn't go heavy with eyeliner but whatever. lol




http://i225.photobucket.com/albums/d...mut/Image2.jpg

Dang, girl! Love the lips.





Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I was playing around yesterday with my "chola" look - just like testing what I got. Me, too! I've been randomly walking around the house with Amy Winehouse liner and dark red lips.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 2, 2008)

Nice! Great job!


----------



## Nick007 (Apr 2, 2008)

Kat Von D pictures would be good for inspiration.


----------



## purpleRain (Apr 2, 2008)

Originally Posted by *-Liz-* /img/forum/go_quote.gif "A Chicana/Mexican America/Latina who is the female counter part to the Cholo in the barrio. She claims her space in the neighborhood, city, and community in which she is from. Doesn't have to have been "jumped in" to a gang to play a role as a chola. It really is a barrio mentality and pride in culture that makes her a chola.
The chola art is something very beautiful- while a cholo will have a uniform of creased ****ies, a white tank top and jersey or flannel, Nike Cortes shoes or "chucks", will most likely have several tattoos and a bald head... the chola will shave her eye brows and draw them in very thin like that of the pachucas. In fact their make up resembles a 1930-1940s feel to it with outlined lip liner (usually darker that the lipstick)and "cattails" a streched out line over the eyes and her hair can be bleached blond and puffed out on top like the pachucas...

A very beautiful culture... Cholas are well respected and have a very strong heart.

Damn, everyone I know has a thing for firme looking Cholas. I miss seeing them around."

This is a very passionate Chola lover...

*Liz*, thanks for that! I had never heard of a Chola




... can't wait to see entries.


Originally Posted by *puncturedskirt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I didn't go heavy with eyeliner but whatever. lol




http://i225.photobucket.com/albums/d...mut/Image2.jpg

Great Chola-look!!


----------



## MindySue (Apr 2, 2008)

When I saw this, im thinking, Celly finally got her chance to shine. Lmao. I love it.


----------



## MissXXXrae (Apr 3, 2008)

oh man this is going to be hilarious


----------



## widdlewabbitt (Apr 3, 2008)

great idea


----------



## daer0n (Apr 3, 2008)

Originally Posted by *puncturedskirt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I didn't go heavy with eyeliner but whatever. lol




http://i225.photobucket.com/albums/d...mut/Image2.jpg

You are one hot looking chola, awesome entry Patricia!


----------



## daer0n (Apr 3, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Nick007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Kat Von D pictures would be good for inspiration. I agree!
So here are some more inspirational pics, Kat Von D!


----------



## MissPout (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## love2482 (Apr 3, 2008)

I don't really see Kat Von D as a "chola".


----------



## Pri (Apr 3, 2008)

wow this can get interesting


----------



## Marisol (Apr 4, 2008)

Originally Posted by *MissPout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif http://i134.photobucket.com/albums/q111/MissPout/d2b/daretobechola.jpg Fantastic job!

Originally Posted by *love2482* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I don't really see Kat Von D as a "chola". I agree.


----------



## Karren (Apr 4, 2008)

Great job, Fruake!!

I bought some lip liner for this last night... give me something to do next week.. lol


----------



## princessraini30 (Apr 4, 2008)

Sounds like a fun challenge!


----------



## fawp (Apr 4, 2008)

Originally Posted by *MissPout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif http://i134.photobucket.com/albums/q111/MissPout/d2b/daretobechola.jpg This looks really good on you!


----------



## puncturedskirt (Apr 4, 2008)

Nice job Miss Pout and yeah, Kat Von D is more a metal chick. lol


----------



## niksaki (Apr 4, 2008)

Originally Posted by *love2482* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I don't really see Kat Von D as a "chola". me either however that being said her makeup style is a lot like a chola..(imo


----------



## Aprill (Apr 4, 2008)

Very nice MIss Pout!!


----------



## ColdDayInHell (Apr 4, 2008)

Originally Posted by *puncturedskirt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I didn't go heavy with eyeliner but whatever. lol




Originally Posted by *MissPout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif http://i134.photobucket.com/albums/q111/MissPout/d2b/daretobechola.jpg Wow! You both look hot!!!


----------



## dreamerbabiiee* (Apr 4, 2008)

yes i will be able to do this! lol..well hopefully i have time tomorrow or one of these days


----------



## daer0n (Apr 4, 2008)

Originally Posted by *niksaki* /img/forum/go_quote.gif me either however that being said her makeup style is a lot like a chola..(imo




I agree, a lot of resemblance to those girls that Shaundra posted in the inspirational pics.
Very good MissPout!


----------



## mkdarling (Apr 4, 2008)

Oooo....I may have to try this. LOVE the video!


----------



## Nick007 (Apr 4, 2008)

Ok....I didn't mean Kat Von D was "chola", but I think her makeup style is. SORRY, I should of pointed that out from the beginning.


----------



## daer0n (Apr 4, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Nick007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ok....I didn't mean Kat Von D was "chola", but I think her makeup style is. SORRY, I should of pointed that out from the beginning. No worries, i understood what you meant, and i agree, that's why i posted pictures of her, cause her makeup style IS.


----------



## -Liz- (Apr 4, 2008)

miss pout!! fantastic job! as always your eyes look gorgeous!


----------



## dreamerbabiiee* (Apr 4, 2008)

HERE ARE MINE. HOPE THIS IS GOOD


----------



## -Liz- (Apr 4, 2008)

woot this is gonna be good!

great job dreamerbabie


----------



## AprilRayne (Apr 4, 2008)

Originally Posted by *MissPout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif http://i134.photobucket.com/albums/q111/MissPout/d2b/daretobechola.jpg Wow, Frauke you are absolutely stunning! I know you probably wouldn't do those lips or wear the bandanna for an everyday look, but whatever you did to your eyes, you should definately wear that out! I love it!!


----------



## dreamerbabiiee* (Apr 4, 2008)

Originally Posted by *-Liz-* /img/forum/go_quote.gif woot this is gonna be good!great job dreamerbabie

thank you =D. this was pretty easy for me to do since i grew up with people actually looking like this. lol. i usually do my make up like that except for the lips part. that's a no no for me.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Apr 4, 2008)

Originally Posted by *dreamerbabiiee** /img/forum/go_quote.gif HERE ARE MINE. HOPE THIS IS GOOD




http://i107.photobucket.com/albums/m...K/DSC00684.jpg

http://i107.photobucket.com/albums/m...K/DSC00688.jpg

Good job!


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Apr 5, 2008)

ohh i want to do this one...

though i am going to have to try to find some eyebrow shadow to darken my brows from there normal platnum blonde

you guys have all done a great job so far


----------



## Karren (Apr 5, 2008)

Originally Posted by *dreamerbabiiee** /img/forum/go_quote.gif HERE ARE MINE. HOPE THIS IS GOOD



Good?? It's great!!! 
I think need to go out and buy more eye liner!! lol


----------



## niksaki (Apr 5, 2008)

OMG dreamerbabie!!!!!! thats stunning!


----------



## Marisol (Apr 5, 2008)

Originally Posted by *dreamerbabiiee** /img/forum/go_quote.gif HERE ARE MINE. HOPE THIS IS GOOD




http://i107.photobucket.com/albums/m...K/DSC00684.jpg

http://i107.photobucket.com/albums/m...K/DSC00688.jpg

Awesome!


----------



## Shelley (Apr 5, 2008)

Great work puncturedskirt, Miss Pout and dreamerbabiiee.


----------



## holly_golightly (Apr 5, 2008)

::EDIT::

Hello all! My re-entry:

Unphotoshopped, raw eyebrows..although they look gross LMAO


----------



## Marisol (Apr 5, 2008)

Originally Posted by *holly_golightly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hello all! My entry:BTW: my eyebrows were photoshopped... I do have eyebrows





LA CHOLA CHINITA..lol

http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a3...1/DSC02119.jpg

http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a3...1/DSC02156.jpg

http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a3...1/DSC02127.jpg

http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a3...1/DSC02143.jpg

and now for the silly faces





http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a3...1/DSC02157.jpg

http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a3...1/DSC02129.jpg




End.

PS: All you girls have amazing entries~

Fabulous! Great entry!


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Apr 5, 2008)

very nice entry Holly go lightly....

if you have ones you didn't photoshop you should post those too, since the shoped ones cant be entered into the contest


----------



## Jesskaa (Apr 5, 2008)

pretty girls.


----------



## holly_golightly (Apr 5, 2008)

ahh... I see, well I guess I can't enter the contest :'(, since there is no other way to cover up my real eyebrows-which i've tried to cover up with makeup (unsuccessfully)

However, can I still share my pictures then? thanks for notifying me orange!~


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Apr 5, 2008)

of course you can still share your photos!

and that stinks... cover up didnt cover them?


----------



## StereoXGirl (Apr 5, 2008)

Originally Posted by *holly_golightly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ahh... I see, well I guess I can't enter the contest :'(, since there is no other way to cover up my real eyebrows-which i've tried to cover up with makeup (unsuccessfully)
However, can I still share my pictures then? thanks for notifying me orange!~






Yep! Your pictures can stay for everyone to admire.




We just don't allow photoshopped images in the voting poll to try to keep things fair for everyone.


----------



## bmichlig (Apr 5, 2008)

Lookin fierce, ladies!

I was down in Salinas and San Jose CA in the mid to late 80s, and was surrounded by all thoses gorgeous girls in this style makeup. I was a very envious "plain white girl," to quote my then-3 year old mixed daughter...


----------



## amber_nation (Apr 5, 2008)

What up Homiez!

Well, here are mine, might try for some better ones if I have time. Not sure if these are Chola enough.


----------



## dreamerbabiiee* (Apr 5, 2008)

wow amber_nation! yours look so good!


----------



## Marisol (Apr 5, 2008)

Originally Posted by *amber_nation* /img/forum/go_quote.gif What up Homiez!
Well, here are mine, might try for some better ones if I have time. Not sure if these are Chola enough.

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/att...1&amp;d=1207433474

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/att...1&amp;d=1207433474

Looks fierce!


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Apr 5, 2008)

this one was super hard for me cause i dont really own any lipstick (i had to use my moms) nor do i own any black liner but i think i did pretty good

though i def could of been more intense.

ps. it is super hard filling in your eyebrows my lordy






and a close up of the eyes cause i was quite proud of those

(minus the eyebrows those are just scary)


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Apr 6, 2008)

Wow...those are all great entries ladies. Awesome jobs. Hope to see more.


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Apr 6, 2008)

Wow! Cool theme, such awesome entries!


----------



## La_Mari (Apr 6, 2008)

Wow, you guys did such a good job!!!!

I'm seriously scared of all of you.

Ok, mine didn't go the way I wanted it to, but I did it anyway.


----------



## emih19 (Apr 6, 2008)

wow amazing entries


----------



## puncturedskirt (Apr 6, 2008)

aha, Nice job Amber.


----------



## tuna_fish (Apr 6, 2008)

everyone did SUCH a good job!!!


----------



## Killah Kitty (Apr 7, 2008)

Oh my god so many of you look soo gangsterrr geez lol... I want to enter this one but I will look like an idiot compared to the rest of you, oh well I still might do it up for fun if I find the time


----------



## luxotika (Apr 7, 2008)

Super job ladies! I am still thinking about entering!


----------



## Marisol (Apr 7, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Orangeeyecrayon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif this one was super hard for me cause i dont really own any lipstick (i had to use my moms) nor do i own any black liner but i think i did pretty good though i def could of been more intense.

ps. it is super hard filling in your eyebrows my lordy

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3111/...44417a.jpg?v=0

and a close up of the eyes cause i was quite proud of those

(minus the eyebrows those are just scary)

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2412/...0c8ee6.jpg?v=0

Originally Posted by *La_Mari* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Wow, you guys did such a good job!!!!
I'm seriously scared of all of you.

Ok, mine didn't go the way I wanted it to, but I did it anyway.

Great job!


----------



## AprilRayne (Apr 7, 2008)

So where's your entry, Marisol?? LOL


----------



## Tyari (Apr 7, 2008)

Well this is my first challenge and I'm a little nervous. It was fun though!


----------



## Tyari (Apr 7, 2008)

I did it!! Got my fingers crossed!





I see some awesome posts!


----------



## Jinx (Apr 7, 2008)

Originally Posted by *love2482;* I don't really see Kat Von D as a "chola". Yeah, me neither.


----------



## blueangel1023 (Apr 8, 2008)

I was upset I couldn't find those huge hoop earrings that I had back in the 90's...lol, oh well and I was lazy to fill in my eyebrows but my ex left his cap here so I found a prop to use  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

So here's the results:


----------



## Marisol (Apr 8, 2008)

Originally Posted by *AprilRayne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif So where's your entry, Marisol?? LOL You calling me a chola?


----------



## debbiedeb77 (Apr 8, 2008)

im so into this theme, what a bunch of great entries!!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Apr 8, 2008)

Very cute, Angie!


----------



## Kokane (Apr 8, 2008)

great entries everyone!!! I hope I'm gonna do mine later this week


----------



## love2482 (Apr 8, 2008)

Love the entries!!


----------



## AprilRayne (Apr 8, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You calling me a chola?



The baddest Chola eva! I'd be skeered of you!! LOL JK


----------



## fawp (Apr 8, 2008)

Hands down, my favorite challenge!





I really like the way this turned out...


----------



## StereoXGirl (Apr 8, 2008)

Please, no unnecessary drama.





This is a makeup challenge focusing on a specific makeup style. Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## holly_golightly (Apr 9, 2008)

GREAT JOB faith-abigail!!!~ Beautifully and flawlessly done!


----------



## Anthea (Apr 9, 2008)

I love all the entries. I am tempted to do this one but I don't think I can pull off this look.


----------



## fawp (Apr 9, 2008)

Originally Posted by *holly_golightly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif GREAT JOB faith-abigail!!!~ Beautifully and flawlessly done! Thank you! I had a lot of fun with this one.


----------



## Marisol (Apr 9, 2008)

Originally Posted by *blueangel1023* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I was upset I couldn't find those huge hoop earrings that I had back in the 90's...lol, oh well and I was lazy to fill in my eyebrows but my ex left his cap here so I found a prop to use  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
So here's the results:

http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a3...3220/059-1.jpg

http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a316/angi3220/067.jpg

http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a316/angi3220/073.jpg

http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a316/angi3220/083.jpg

Originally Posted by *Faith-Abigail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hands down, my favorite challenge!




I really like the way this turned out...

http://i198.photobucket.com/albums/a...keup/003-9.jpg

http://i198.photobucket.com/albums/a...keup/022-2.jpg

http://i198.photobucket.com/albums/a...keup/007-2.jpg

http://i198.photobucket.com/albums/a...Makeup/012.jpg

Angie &amp; Abigail - your pictures are fierce! Awesome job!


----------



## -Liz- (Apr 9, 2008)

oo wow! faith you look awsome!!

Mari, youre the cutest chola ever

angie, i would NOT mess with you !!! lol


----------



## fawp (Apr 9, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Angie &amp; Abigail - your pictures are fierce! Awesome job! Haha! Awesome!





Originally Posted by *-Liz-* /img/forum/go_quote.gif oo wow! faith you look awsome!! Thanks!


----------



## amber_nation (Apr 9, 2008)

Lot of great entries for this DTB.


----------



## niksaki (Apr 9, 2008)

WOW lovin these entries how fab!


----------



## blueangel1023 (Apr 9, 2008)

Originally Posted by *-Liz-* /img/forum/go_quote.gif oo wow! faith you look awsome!! Mari, youre the cutest chola ever

angie, i would NOT mess with you !!! lol

Haha, Liz you'd be surprised if you heard my voice! A bronx chick who sounds like a valley girl





Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Very cute, Angie!



Originally Posted by *Marisol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Angie &amp; Abigail - your pictures are fierce! Awesome job! Thanks guys!




And Abigail, I really liked yours! Good job


----------



## luxotika (Apr 9, 2008)

Ok, I made it a bit smaller!


----------



## Darla (Apr 9, 2008)

wow Joslyn that pic is amazing! those lips and those eyes are awesome!


----------



## Aprill (Apr 9, 2008)

excellent!!!!! I love the lips!!!


----------



## luxotika (Apr 9, 2008)

I tried to re-size it with photobucket, but it's still huge! Don't know what to do! HAHA


----------



## Marisol (Apr 9, 2008)

Originally Posted by *luxotika* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ok, I made it a bit smaller!
http://i249.photobucket.com/albums/g...-Chola_016.jpg

You are Loca!





Great entry!


----------



## Aprill (Apr 9, 2008)

Its the right size


----------



## -Liz- (Apr 9, 2008)

here are my cholarific pictures


----------



## Aprill (Apr 9, 2008)

Beautiful Liz!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## daer0n (Apr 9, 2008)

Love the entries Luxotica, and Liz! &lt;3


----------



## Marisol (Apr 9, 2008)

Originally Posted by *-Liz-* /img/forum/go_quote.gif here are my cholarific pictures



https://forum.makeuptalk.com/gal...2726-chola.JPG

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/gal...cholaspray.JPG

Fabulous! I love the hair spray bottle!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Apr 9, 2008)

LOL, I ser cant wait for this one!


----------



## Karren (Apr 9, 2008)

Ok... Don't know why I do this but....... I'm in!! After I finished I realized I had my new Vera Wang top on!! hahaha That is white e/s though it looks really silver for some reason.....


----------



## fawp (Apr 9, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Karren_Hutton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ok... Don't know why I do this but....... I'm in!! After I finished I realized I had my new Vera Wang top on!! hahaha That is white e/s though it looks really silver for some reason.....
https://forum.makeuptalk.com/gal...1966-d2bc1.jpg

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/gal...1966-d2bc2.jpg

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/gal...1966-d2bc3.jpg

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/gal...966-d2bc4a.jpg

Oh, wow! You did the inner v-shaped liner really well! I couldn't figure mine out to save my life.


----------



## Karren (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks Faith!! I ran out of room when my big nose got in the way!!!


----------



## fawp (Apr 9, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Karren_Hutton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thanks Faith!! I ran out of room when my big nose got in the way!!!



Haha!


----------



## daer0n (Apr 9, 2008)

Very nice Karren! I agree on the liner, you do it so well, mine never ever turns out that good! seriously!


----------



## La_Mari (Apr 9, 2008)

I'm really impressed w/ how many participated in this one!

Everyone did such a good job! It's gonna be a toughie...


----------



## StereoXGirl (Apr 9, 2008)

Originally Posted by *luxotika* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ok, I made it a bit smaller!
http://i249.photobucket.com/albums/g...-Chola_016.jpg

OMG...that's perfect! Great job!!!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Apr 9, 2008)

Faith-you look great! You really pull it off well!

-Liz- I love it!





Karren-great job!!! You really got the liner and eyeshadow down perfectly!

Everyone is doing an AMAZING job on this one!


----------



## puncturedskirt (Apr 9, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Faith-Abigail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hands down, my favorite challenge!




I really like the way this turned out...

http://i198.photobucket.com/albums/a...keup/003-9.jpg

http://i198.photobucket.com/albums/a...keup/022-2.jpg

http://i198.photobucket.com/albums/a...keup/007-2.jpg

http://i198.photobucket.com/albums/a...Makeup/012.jpg

Nice job, Love the makeup!



Originally Posted by *luxotika* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ok, I made it a bit smaller!
http://i249.photobucket.com/albums/g...-Chola_016.jpg

lmao @ your facial expression.
Nice job to everyone else too!


----------



## sooperficial (Apr 9, 2008)

Ok ladies, this is my first D2B! I went to an all girls catholic high school, but we actually had a few cholas in our school. i guess they were being punished by going to an all girl school! haha anyway...I dug out my yearbooks and found ther pictures and used them as inspiration!











by the way...this is going to be a close call cause everyone looks so CHOLALICIOUS!


----------



## La_Mari (Apr 9, 2008)

good job! Did they reallly wear white eyeliner under their brows?

You made the chola look, look hot Liz!


----------



## la_chinita (Apr 9, 2008)

Originally Posted by *La_Mari* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Everyone did such a good job! It's gonna be a toughie... I agree!!! You all look "CHOLALICIOUS" and "CHOLALIFIC", to borrow sooperficial's and Liz's vocabulary...LOL. Sooperficial, I think I remember the cholas at my previous HS with the white eyeliner thing!






Good job, everyone!


----------



## MakeupByMe (Apr 9, 2008)

*I so want to enter this .But I dont know how!!! Any help? how do i post a pic???? Thanks



*


----------



## daer0n (Apr 9, 2008)

Originally Posted by *MakeupByMonet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif *I so want to enter this .But I dont know how!!! Any help? how do i post a pic???? Thanks



* You can use photobucket or any other picture hosting website, like imageshack as well, or upload it to the makeuptalk gallery here, after you choose upload you can name your image, choose a category and click on the submit button, once you do that you can copy the *bb image code* that is given to you at the bottom left of the page and paste it on here.Or you can use the attachment button at the top of the menu on the replying window, if you switch to advanced you will see a clip icon, you click on it and you can attach your image by browsing your images on your computer, hope that helps!


----------



## MakeupByMe (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks I feel so dumb now it says the pic is too big in size!! Anyone know how to fix this problem???


----------



## sooperficial (Apr 9, 2008)

haha yeah they really did the white liner under the black.


----------



## Aprill (Apr 9, 2008)

Originally Posted by *MakeupByMonet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thanks I feel so dumb now it says the pic is too big in size!! Anyone know how to fix this problem??? resize the pic


----------



## daer0n (Apr 9, 2008)

Originally Posted by *MakeupByMonet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thanks I feel so dumb now it says the pic is too big in size!! Anyone know how to fix this problem??? you need to make your picture smaller, you can use this free online picture resizer if you like, to resize or crop your picture, Free Online Picture Editor - Crop and Resize photos, images, or pictures online for FREE!
Or this one if the other one doesnt work

Resize Images online


----------



## PhantomGoddess (Apr 9, 2008)

Everyone looks fantastic!! Great job!!


----------



## MakeupByMe (Apr 9, 2008)

ok Thanks alot I hope it worked !!! I Want to submit the 1st one &amp; Yes That is a real tattoo I wanted it to show to add a lil more something!!......oh wait I meant the chest tattoo is real not the 3 dots on the side of my eye!!!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Apr 10, 2008)

Originally Posted by *MakeupByMonet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ok Thanks alot I hope it worked !!! I Want to submit the 1st one &amp; Yes That is a real tattoo I wanted it to show to add a lil more something!!......oh wait I meant the chest tattoo is real not the 3 dots on the side of my eye!!!



It worked, great job!!!

Oh, and Daer0n, you're awesome!!!


----------



## daer0n (Apr 10, 2008)

Originally Posted by *MakeupByMonet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ok Thanks alot I hope it worked !!! I Want to submit the 1st one &amp; Yes That is a real tattoo I wanted it to show to add a lil more something!!......oh wait I meant the chest tattoo is real not the 3 dots on the side of my eye!!!



Awesome entry!


----------



## daer0n (Apr 10, 2008)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif It worked, great job!!!

Oh, and Daer0n, you're awesome!!!





Thank you Shaundra!


----------



## Marisol (Apr 10, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Karren_Hutton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ok... Don't know why I do this but....... I'm in!! After I finished I realized I had my new Vera Wang top on!! hahaha That is white e/s though it looks really silver for some reason.....
https://forum.makeuptalk.com/gal...1966-d2bc1.jpg

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/gal...1966-d2bc2.jpg

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/gal...1966-d2bc3.jpg

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/gal...966-d2bc4a.jpg

Originally Posted by *sooperficial* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ok ladies, this is my first D2B! I went to an all girls catholic high school, but we actually had a few cholas in our school. i guess they were being punished by going to an all girl school! haha anyway...I dug out my yearbooks and found ther pictures and used them as inspiration!
http://img521.imageshack.us/img521/4738/photo3ty4.jpg

http://img402.imageshack.us/img402/7927/photo21qs1.jpg

by the way...this is going to be a close call cause everyone looks so CHOLALICIOUS!

Originally Posted by *MakeupByMonet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ok Thanks alot I hope it worked !!! I Want to submit the 1st one &amp; Yes That is a real tattoo I wanted it to show to add a lil more something!!......oh wait I meant the chest tattoo is real not the 3 dots on the side of my eye!!!



Fabulous!


----------



## MakeupByMe (Apr 10, 2008)

tHANKS i WISH IT CAME UP BIGGER LIKE EVERYBODY ELSES BUT i HAVE NO IDEA HOW TO DO THESE KINDS OF THINGS !!!!


----------



## DragonGirl (Apr 10, 2008)

Originally Posted by *amber_nation* /img/forum/go_quote.gif What up Homiez!


Well, here are mine, might try for some better ones if I have time. Not sure if these are Chola enough.

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/att...1&amp;d=1207433474

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/att...1&amp;d=1207433474

Wow you look like a young Traci Lords in those pics... awesome... it's a good look for you... I would like to do this because it would be a challenge for me... I'm not sure I can quite pull it off but I'll give it a go.


----------



## Changalang1007 (Apr 10, 2008)

Well... the makeup doesn't look quite right.

But here it is anyways....


----------



## amber_nation (Apr 10, 2008)

Originally Posted by *DragonGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Wow you look like a young Traci Lords in those pics... awesome... it's a good look for you... I would like to do this because it would be a challenge for me... I'm not sure I can quite pull it off but I'll give it a go. Thanks, it was a fun look to try out. And I'm a Traci fan so thanks for the compliment.


----------



## CellyCell (Apr 10, 2008)

Originally Posted by *MakeupByMonet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ok Thanks alot I hope it worked !!! I Want to submit the 1st one &amp; Yes That is a real tattoo I wanted it to show to add a lil more something!!......oh wait I meant the chest tattoo is real not the 3 dots on the side of my eye!!!



Great job but I gotta say this....

*F*CK THE RAIDERS!*


----------



## MakeupByMe (Apr 10, 2008)

HAHAHA!!!! Thats Funny you know all the cholas &amp; cholos like raiders cuz all of em are from california!!!!!!!!! Thats my boyfriends shirt



We always gotta sport the Silver &amp; Black!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Killah Kitty (Apr 10, 2008)

The entries for this are sooooooo good. Great job everyday.

I dont think I could stack up to this competition but maybe Friday or Saturday I will have some time to try the look for fun anyway. All the hottest MuT chicks are in this one lol I couldnt compare.


----------



## crunk4cocoapuff (Apr 10, 2008)

aww this looks neat...maybe i will do this!


----------



## urbanxsound (Apr 10, 2008)

Wow. This theme is just so much fun. And really funny! As soon as I saw it I was like, "I am _definitely_ doing this!"






There are so many gorgeous entries already! Here's mine:






and heres an extra with my eyes closed, so you can see a bit more:


----------



## DragonGirl (Apr 10, 2008)

Ok here are my entries... considering I am the furthest from Latina possible I don't think I did too terrible... but I feel kinda silly.


----------



## CellyCell (Apr 10, 2008)

Originally Posted by *MakeupByMonet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif HAHAHA!!!! Thats Funny you know all the cholas &amp; cholos like raiders cuz all of em are from california!!!!!!!!! Thats my boyfriends shirt



We always gotta sport the Silver &amp; Black!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Haha, you know it



. But seriously, HATE them. Haha. Ok, I'll stop.


So...

I caught a severe case of allergies PLUS a cold yesterday and was bummed that I might not do this challenge... but decided to give it a go since it feels like I'm going to be sick for a while. So bare with me. Didn't realize how crap the photo turned out, my poor 5 year old camera is giving out. Sigh*

Hopefully I can re-do it and re-edit it... because this is just plain CACA compared to a lot of you guys.


----------



## pinksugar (Apr 10, 2008)

cellers, you look really cool! LOVE the eyeliner!


----------



## purpleRain (Apr 10, 2008)

I am impressed by all the entries! Really good


----------



## emih19 (Apr 10, 2008)

wow a lot of entries...everyone's got a chola in them.love it


----------



## puncturedskirt (Apr 10, 2008)

Nice entries you guys..

haha, I love yours Celly, especially the wrap/bandana


----------



## daer0n (Apr 10, 2008)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Haha, you know it



. But seriously, HATE them. Haha. Ok, I'll stop.


So...

I caught a severe case of allergies PLUS a cold yesterday and was bummed that I might not do this challenge... but decided to give it a go since it feels like I'm going to be sick for a while. So bare with me. Didn't realize how crap the photo turned out, my poor 5 year old camera is giving out. Sigh*

Hopefully I can re-do it and re-edit it... because this is just plain CACA compared to a lot of you guys.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...MakeUP/074.jpg

Aww, hugs Celly, love it!!


----------



## sooperficial (Apr 10, 2008)

I love that all our inner thugster selves are coming out of the woodworks for this challenge!

Nothing like having an excuse to put tons of makeup on! Not to mention I made all my friends and family lol with my chola makeover!


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 10, 2008)

Well here are mine that I meant to redo tonight with a regular digital camera (i did it with my cell) but seeing as I'm gonna be busy, I might as well submit them now.

These are nowhere near as good as most of the ones already submitted but I tried. Please be kinda ladies lol!


----------



## XkrissyX (Apr 10, 2008)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Haha, you know it



. But seriously, HATE them. Haha. Ok, I'll stop.


So...

I caught a severe case of allergies PLUS a cold yesterday and was bummed that I might not do this challenge... but decided to give it a go since it feels like I'm going to be sick for a while. So bare with me. Didn't realize how crap the photo turned out, my poor 5 year old camera is giving out. Sigh*

Hopefully I can re-do it and re-edit it... because this is just plain CACA compared to a lot of you guys.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...MakeUP/074.jpg

hot daym mamita. Your my chola fo lyfe.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Apr 11, 2008)

GUYS!!! stop having such good entries



you are ruining my chances of winning...

i kid i kid, kinda though seriously stop doing really good at this contest cause you all look so good


----------



## Karren (Apr 11, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Orangeeyecrayon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif GUYS!!! stop having such good entries



you are ruining my chances of winning...i kid i kid, kinda though seriously stop doing really good at this contest cause you all look so good

Awww... Come on and enter!!! I'll let you beat me!! hahaha


----------



## kdmakeuparts (Apr 11, 2008)

Do we post entries here?

He, He.....nvermind just saw them!

Like I said still learning the ropes....


----------



## KatJ (Apr 11, 2008)

WELLLLLL.... This is my first DTB, and I can't believe I'm sharing these pics. I feel like a complete clown &amp; hood-rat rolled all into 1. I only ask that you be gentle!!!









I'm so completely computer ignorant, sorry they're clickies and not pics.


----------



## MissPersia (Apr 11, 2008)

I dunno why the cam made some pics blurry but here goes nothing anyways here ya go peeps sorry for the over load of pictures i liked them all


----------



## Kokane (Apr 11, 2008)

my turn..finally made it

I have to say this theme was tha bomb! I really felt this one and did it with dedication cuz it's a part of me.

I love all the entries so far, all of you did a great job!

so now..Hush! cuz K is here to stay and never go away until my dyin day, until I'm old and gray



































"Sin reputaciÃ³n no hay respeto conozco esta zona

esta mona no se anda por las rama

hablo claro consecuencias llegan

si me necesitas llama"

Mala Rodriguez - Por La Noche


----------



## MakeupByMe (Apr 11, 2008)

I like your Lashes!!


----------



## CellyCell (Apr 11, 2008)

Kokane, I really like yours...

Dude - seriously, best DTB so far!


----------



## Kokane (Apr 11, 2008)

thank you gurls

Celly, I love those white hoops of yours &lt;3, I love hoop earrings


----------



## puncturedskirt (Apr 11, 2008)

Nice job Kokane.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 11, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Kokane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif "Sin reputaciÃ³n no hay respeto conozco esta zonaesta mona no se anda por las rama

hablo claro consecuencias llegan

si me necesitas llama"

Mala Rodriguez - Por La Noche





How funny is it that this is the part that stands out in my mind out of the whole song? I love Mala Rodriguez.


----------



## McRubel (Apr 11, 2008)

Liz, I laughed so hard at the pic of the hairspray bottle! That brings me back to the high school bathroom. Memories......... : )

Kokane, you look like Gwen Stefani in the early years!


----------



## Annia (Apr 12, 2008)

I wish I had time to enter in this DTB. I haven't even entered one yet.


----------



## sooperficial (Apr 12, 2008)

kokane you look awesome as usual!


----------



## kaii (Apr 12, 2008)

I live 3 miles from Mexico. I am DEFINITELY doing this (has a BUNCH of cholas at my school)


----------



## khikai (Apr 12, 2008)

i also love yours kokane. yours is too gorgeous. you even look like christina aguliera. not only that, i also love your bling!


----------



## iLOVEcolors (Apr 12, 2008)

I have never used so much eyeliner before. And the liquid eyeliner are in my eyeballs. It feels like it's on fire. HAHA The hat was on bcuz my hair was crazy.


----------



## la_chinita (Apr 12, 2008)

This D2B is too fun to pass up!!! Hope to see more entries!!!





I had a lot of fun doing this...even as my fake tat on the chest faded..LOL...



Anyway, here's mine:


----------



## Kokane (Apr 12, 2008)

thank you everyone! you're all a bunch of cuties ^.^


----------



## kerasaki (Apr 12, 2008)

I'm a DTB newbie! I just loved this challenge so much I had to do something, even though the eyebrows are not right, I don't have any false lashes, and I couldn't find any matching accessories. But anyway... I had fun! I've never worn so much eyeliner in my life.


----------



## Kokane (Apr 12, 2008)

kerasaki you look great! I love the eye makeup and your eye color


----------



## kerasaki (Apr 12, 2008)

Thank you!! I loved your entry as well. I think you did a great job resembling a true chola! Your make-up, hair and accessories were just right!


----------



## puncturedskirt (Apr 12, 2008)

Originally Posted by *kerasaki* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm a DTB newbie! I just loved this challenge so much I had to do something, even though the eyebrows are not right, I don't have any false lashes, and I couldn't find any matching accessories. But anyway... I had fun! I've never worn so much eyeliner in my life.




http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f3...s/P4020043.jpg

http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f3...s/P4020048.jpg

http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f3...s/P4020044.jpg

Love the eyes.


----------



## SmearedMascara (Apr 12, 2008)

great entries, yall! Definitely making hard to pick when voting comes around!


----------



## -Liz- (Apr 12, 2008)

o.my.god, this dtb is giving the pornstar one a run for its money

you girls look awsome!!!!

celly, props for the great choice!


----------



## MissElaine (Apr 13, 2008)

I'm new here! Can we still submit photos on the 13th? I'll see what I can get together on such short notice! ;-) How fun!


----------



## beautybybee (Apr 13, 2008)

this one is taking me back to the old days so here is what i got...i want to enter the 1st one...this is my first DTB entry and i had to do this one...


----------



## Marisol (Apr 13, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Changalang1007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Well... the makeup doesn't look quite right.But here it is anyways....

Originally Posted by *urbanxsound* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Wow. This theme is just so much fun. And really funny! As soon as I saw it I was like, "I am _definitely_ doing this!"



There are so many gorgeous entries already! Here's mine:

http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c4...es/chola_1.jpg

and heres an extra with my eyes closed, so you can see a bit more:

http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c4...es/chola_2.jpg

Originally Posted by *DragonGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ok here are my entries... considering I am the furthest from Latina possible I don't think I did too terrible... but I feel kinda silly. 


http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d1...irl/chola2.jpg

http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d1...irl/chola3.jpg

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Haha, you know it



. But seriously, HATE them. Haha. Ok, I'll stop.


So...

I caught a severe case of allergies PLUS a cold yesterday and was bummed that I might not do this challenge... but decided to give it a go since it feels like I'm going to be sick for a while. So bare with me. Didn't realize how crap the photo turned out, my poor 5 year old camera is giving out. Sigh*

Hopefully I can re-do it and re-edit it... because this is just plain CACA compared to a lot of you guys.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...MakeUP/074.jpg

Originally Posted by *ag10v* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Well here are mine that I meant to redo tonight with a regular digital camera (i did it with my cell) but seeing as I'm gonna be busy, I might as well submit them now. 
These are nowhere near as good as most of the ones already submitted but I tried. Please be kinda ladies lol!

Originally Posted by *mrs.jones1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif WELLLLLL.... This is my first DTB, and I can't believe I'm sharing these pics. I feel like a complete clown &amp; hood-rat rolled all into 1. I only ask that you be gentle!!!


http://img246.imageshack.us/img246/6771/dtb010wo6.th.jpg

http://img291.imageshack.us/img291/9995/dtb004zq8.th.jpg

I'm so completely computer ignorant, sorry they're clickies and not pics.

Originally Posted by *MissPersia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I dunno why the cam made some pics blurry but here goes nothing anyways here ya go peeps sorry for the over load of pictures i liked them all



Originally Posted by *Kokane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif my turn..finally made it
I have to say this theme was tha bomb! I really felt this one and did it with dedication cuz it's a part of me.

I love all the entries so far, all of you did a great job!

so now..Hush! cuz K is here to stay and never go away until my dyin day, until I'm old and gray





http://kokanestyle.com/mypersonalstu...eup/entry1.jpg

http://kokanestyle.com/mypersonalstu...eup/entry2.jpg

http://kokanestyle.com/mypersonalstu...eup/entry3.jpg

http://kokanestyle.com/mypersonalstu...eup/entry4.jpg

http://kokanestyle.com/mypersonalstu...eup/entry5.jpg

http://kokanestyle.com/mypersonalstu...eup/entry6.jpg

"Sin reputaciÃ³n no hay respeto conozco esta zona

esta mona no se anda por las rama

hablo claro consecuencias llegan

si me necesitas llama"

Mala Rodriguez - Por La Noche





Originally Posted by *iLOVEcolors* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have never used so much eyeliner before. And the liquid eyeliner are in my eyeballs. It feels like it's on fire. HAHA The hat was on bcuz my hair was crazy. Originally Posted by *la_chinita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif This D2B is too fun to pass up!!! Hope to see more entries!!!




I had a lot of fun doing this...even as my fake tat on the chest faded..LOL...



Anyway, here's mine:

Originally Posted by *kerasaki* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm a DTB newbie! I just loved this challenge so much I had to do something, even though the eyebrows are not right, I don't have any false lashes, and I couldn't find any matching accessories. But anyway... I had fun! I've never worn so much eyeliner in my life.




http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f3...s/P4020043.jpg

http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f3...s/P4020048.jpg

http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f3...s/P4020044.jpg

Originally Posted by *beautybybee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif this one is taking me back to the old days so here is what i got...i want to enter the 1st one...this is my first DTB entry and i had to do this one...http://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f6...s/DSC00153.jpg
http://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f6...s/DSC00148.jpg

http://http://i45.photobucket.com/al...s/DSC00147.jpg

All of you are chola-licious! Fabulous!


----------



## MissElaine (Apr 13, 2008)

Hi y'all! I am new here! I joined on Saturday night, so this of course is my first Dare to Be challenge entry! I had SO much fun with it! I can't wait to do more in the future!

Needless to say, my boyfriend my VERY surprised when I walked in the room looking like this.


----------



## Kokane (Apr 13, 2008)

wow MissElaine! I love that earring


----------



## MissElaine (Apr 13, 2008)

Thank you!!! It's totally a necklace pendant...but I think it worked quite well as the single chola earring.


----------



## Darla (Apr 13, 2008)

wow so many amazing DTB entries. i think everyone was so inspired. Its strange i had never heard the term before but i had seen the look and its really neat to see everyone's interpretation of it. I really like seeing the creativity everyone has.. way to go!


----------



## Angels_Decay (Apr 13, 2008)

Wow! So many entries in this one! I dont know if ill have time to do one still LOL.


----------



## sooperficial (Apr 13, 2008)

kerasaki omg your eyes look AWESOME!

I totally forgot to add the "mi vida loca" dots to my entry!


----------



## DragonGirl (Apr 13, 2008)

I had never heard the term Chola before either and had to look it up funny thing is back in HS I knew a few... just had never heard the term before. This competition is going to be really hard during voting OMG the entries are outstanding. Usually when I go through these topics and look I have like one or two favorites but this time wow there are like 7 or 8 that I just love love.


----------



## wickedbutterfly (Apr 13, 2008)

wow, you guys all look great! nice job


----------



## MakeupByMe (Apr 13, 2008)

This is so funny to me how People have to actually look up the word chola.....its crazy I Guess you have to either be Mexican or from california to know about this stuff!!!!


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Apr 13, 2008)

im super nervous it is almost voting time





and i am also super excited to see what the next challange is going to be

i hope it is something that people will find as fun and get into as much as this one


----------



## StereoXGirl (Apr 13, 2008)

I really wanted to enter this one, but didn't have enough time!





Everyone has done an AMAZING job so far, though! I really LOVE all of the entries!!! I'm very impressed!

If anyone else would like to enter, please do so by 11:59 PM EST TONIGHT!!!


----------



## MakeupByMe (Apr 13, 2008)

BeautyByBee You know yours is the Best Homegirl...



Yours looks True Chola Love the Gangster hat too.......I knew yours was gona be good cuz you so gangster!!!!!!!!!! Miss ya good luck!!


----------



## akathegnat (Apr 14, 2008)

I went to HS in Phoenix, AZ and some of you ladies have the look dead on. I can just smell the AquaNet. Good job to you all!


----------



## sooner_chick (Apr 14, 2008)

There's a special wax you can purchase that will cover your brows.


----------



## Marisol (Apr 14, 2008)

Originally Posted by *MissElaine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hi y'all! I am new here! I joined on Saturday night, so this of course is my first Dare to Be challenge entry! I had SO much fun with it! I can't wait to do more in the future! Needless to say, my boyfriend my VERY surprised when I walked in the room looking like this.





http://img410.imageshack.us/img410/5285/chola1rg2.jpg

http://img410.imageshack.us/img410/5198/chola2hr0.jpg

http://img410.imageshack.us/img410/2183/chola3oa7.jpg

Great entry!


----------

